# Hi from Sydney - newly diagnosed Type II



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey everyone... My name is Gerri - although I tend to go by Sydney online because I'm obsessed with the TV show Alias

I went to the Doctors over Christmas because I'd been suffering from unusual levels of fatigue for a few months. She ordered a whole heap of blood tests - 5 tubes worth! - and I was called in for a follow up on Tuesday this week. I was expecting to be told they found nothing and get a diagnosis of 'post viral fatigue syndrome' so I was utterly knocked for six to be told that it was Diabetes (along with something a bit dodgy going on with my liver and Vitamin D deficiency)

So I'm going for a repeat HbA1c test tomorrow to confirm and have my 'new diagnosis' appointment next week. Mind is utterly blown at the moment and I'm not sure what - if anything - I should be doing until next week, but I've found the information on this site to be really good and figured joining the forum was a good idea


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 21, 2016)

G'day Gerri - good to meet you.  Yes there is a lot of information on this board but it is hard to take it all in at once.  You can start by reducing your carbs by cutting way back on 'white' foods like - sugar (obviously), flour, pasta, rice, bread and filling up on veggies and salad.  As you are in summer the salad bit will be nice and easy


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Sydney, welcome to the forum  I'm a huge fan of 'Alias' too - have all the series on dvd! 

I'd suggest reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter in order to get a good overview of what it's all about, and you would also find Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker really useful  Let us know how the new test goes. How are you feeling now, better or worse than you did when you went for the original tests? 

Please let us know if you have any questions, there's always someone who can answer whatever it may be - we have lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here, some in your position, and quite a few who have been living with it for decades. With the right knowledge and application it doesn't have to affect your life adversely, and many find their diagnosis to be a turning point in paying greater attention to their health, leaving them happier and healthier than they were previously


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Gerri aka Sydney and welcome to the forum. This is a great place for help and advice. If you have questions just ask, we dont bite. I have found that this forum has been a great help since being diagnosed last august and its helped me get the right diagnosis and treatment I needed. Enjoy the chit chat. Love the colour of your hair by the way.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Sydney, which is guess is the name you like rather than where you come from! I notice Lynne mentioned your summer at the moment but like us you're probably actually suffering the dreary UK weather and fancying the comforting carbs that got us into strife in the first place! 

I was diagnosed type 2 this year and it's not fun but it's manageable with a diet rethink which means cutting down on the bread, potatoes, rice, pasta and sweetie treats. Possibly you have a fatty liver which is pretty common in type 2 diabetics but can be turned around. Vit D deficiency will have made you tired too so hopefully your doc can address that.

Hope you get back on track to good health and good luck with the repeat HbA1c test.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 21, 2016)

Your not from Sydney are you!

I thought you was from Australia! Never mind the results are the same. Welcome


----------



## Amigo (Jan 21, 2016)

Must admit, the Hi from Sydney threw me at first Lynn! Lol


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad I am not on my own amigo lol


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Sydney. I was diagnosed last Friday so my head is still all over the place at the mo. But this forum has been fantastic and everyone on here is so helpful. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Gerri / Sydney  and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Gerri, I too was confused by the Sydney thing haha.  What are we all like eh?  Anyway welcome to the forum.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi gerry. I was diagnosed in november. Still trying to make sense of everything. Good luck in this journey and people here are really supportive and informative


----------



## thelis (Jan 21, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> Hey everyone... My name is Gerri - although I tend to go by Sydney online because I'm obsessed with the TV show Alias
> 
> I went to the Doctors over Christmas because I'd been suffering from unusual levels of fatigue for a few months. She ordered a whole heap of blood tests - 5 tubes worth! - and I was called in for a follow up on Tuesday this week. I was expecting to be told they found nothing and get a diagnosis of 'post viral fatigue syndrome' so I was utterly knocked for six to be told that it was Diabetes (along with something a bit dodgy going on with my liver and Vitamin D deficiency)
> 
> So I'm going for a repeat HbA1c test tomorrow to confirm and have my 'new diagnosis' appointment next week. Mind is utterly blown at the moment and I'm not sure what - if anything - I should be doing until next week, but I've found the information on this site to be really good and figured joining the forum was a good idea




Welcome to the forum Sydney.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Sydney.  Welcome from someone a year in to being a diabetic type 2.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Been reading loads and trying to make some sensible food choices over the last week. Big Day tomorrow when I get to see the nurse, find out what my HbA1c number is (because I didn't think to ask when I saw the Doc last week) and if I need meds yet. I'm sure I'll have a tonne of questions after that so will be back bugging y'all then


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my HbA1c results.  They sent off all bloods for testing nearly 2 weeks ago but the HbA1c results didn't come back.  6 months ago it was 55 & I wasn't diagnosed as they didn't notice!  So waiting patiently for a phone call.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Been reading loads and trying to make some sensible food choices over the last week. Big Day tomorrow when I get to see the nurse, find out what my HbA1c number is (because I didn't think to ask when I saw the Doc last week) and if I need meds yet. I'm sure I'll have a tonne of questions after that so will be back bugging y'all then


Hope things go well tomorrow  Fire way with the questions, we can handle it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

We love questions on here. Good luck with the nurse.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 25, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm still waiting for my HbA1c results.  They sent off all bloods for testing nearly 2 weeks ago but the HbA1c results didn't come back.  6 months ago it was 55 & I wasn't diagnosed as they didn't notice!  So waiting patiently for a phone call.



That's nuts!!

It normally only takes a few days for bloods to come back, I'd definitely give the Docs a call to chase that one up - afterall they don't have the best track record with these things


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

Had my appointment with the practice nurse this morning. I'm so glad I read up on here beforehand otherwise my mind would have been utterly blown!

Repeat HbA1c result was the same as the first one - 54 so not as horrendously high as I'd feared. They are starting me on Metformin 500mg on a 4 week programme to increase from 1 tablet a day to 4 a day. I asked for (and got) a referral to a dietician as I wasn't entirely comfortable with the depth of the dietary advice I was given. I have all the usual referrals for retinal screening and to the X-Pert programme and they gave me the flu jab right there

What I was pleasantly surprised by was that they didn't make an issue of my weight. My BMI is currently around 38 and I know weight loss is a key factor that will help my long term control, but at no point has it been made a big issue of nor have I been made to feel bad because of it.

As expected they don't want to provide a monitor and strips, but I asked for my personal circumstances to be considered and the nurse is going to go back to my Doctor to see what they can do. Follow up bloods in 3 months


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thats quite a positive outcome, apart from the testing kit. My doc/nurse didnt make much about my weighe either, but they could see by my records that I had already done alot in the previous 2 years to lose 7 stone! Hope the metformin does the trick for you, just be aware of the potential side effects! I am lucky and dont get the adverse side effects that others get. Fingers crossed for good results in 3 months time.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Hope you get on OK with the metformin, it can take a week or two to get accustomed to it, which is why they build up the dose slowly. Hope your Doctor sees sense and provides a meter and strips!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 26, 2016)

Well my doc decided not to start me on Metformin yet as I seem to be managing well without it. Review in 3 months.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well my doc decided not to start me on Metformin yet as I seem to be managing well without it. Review in 3 months.


Good news Mark


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 27, 2016)

I got a call late on yesterday to say they've decided to put me on three Metformin rather than four at first. I was also offered Statins for my cholesterol, but I thought I'd like to give the diet a chance to work first rather than throwing tablet at everything! still waiting for news on the Monitor which will hopefully be today but if not will be next Tuesday because of when my Nurse works


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 27, 2016)

Forgot to add - I posted on my personal FB page about this last night - mostly to ask my friends to accept it when I say no to food or drink - and was shocked at how many of my friends have Type 2 and I didn't know. Some have used the diagnosis to turn their health around but I was stunned at some of the ones who seem to have barely changed any aspects of their lifestyles to try and improve their situation!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 27, 2016)

Seems some of them are suffering from 'Head in the Sand' syndrome - there are lots of them about.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2016)

My brother is type 2 & says and drinks what he likes. And somehow be hasnt suffered any complications over the last 15 years but he is on maximum dosage of tablets. It will happen though.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 27, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> I was also offered Statins for my cholesterol, but I thought I'd like to give the diet a chance to work first rather than throwing tablet at everything!


That's interesting.  There was no mention of statins to me at all.  I was in hospital with my heart some time later and they started me on statins.  Still no mention of them.  Just given a box was I was discharged from hospital.



Sydney Bristowe said:


> but I was stunned at some of the ones who seem to have barely changed any aspects of their lifestyles to try and improve their situation!


Maybe some of them, like me, have no idea what to do. Or the management of their condition at their GP's was non existent and they gave up.  I kind of was going to.  Except I'm too [edited/deleted] to put up with it and not manage my condition.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

Finally got the call from my DN... The Doctor agreed about the BG monitor so I have a monitor and prescription for strips waiting for me at the surgery 

Can keep the Codefree I bought myself as back up and for weekends away


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Maybe some of them, like me, have no idea what to do. Or the management of their condition at their GP's was non existent and they gave up.  I kind of was going to.  Except I'm too [edited/deleted] to put up with it and not manage my condition.



Good point... I'd have been utterly floundering if it wasn't for the Diabetes UK website and this forum


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 9, 2016)

Good news about the monitor and strips - I would have more success getting poo from a rocking horse than anything from my practice!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2016)

Great news Sydney!


----------

